# Car License



## TomKar2 (Feb 19, 2012)

How long can you drive in Portugal with a valid US license before you need to get a local license?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

185 days from date of entry into Portugal, exchange can only be done when you receive your Residency permit.
You should also carry a Portuguese translation of your US licence, translated by a Embassy recognized translator.


----------



## TomKar2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for this precise and helpful response.


----------

